# Problem with Itunes



## thefightingfish (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a problem synching my iPod with Itunes. When I connect my iPod to my PC often it won't recognise the Ipod at all, but when it does, it says it is synching and the Ipod then appears as a device on the side bar. After a minute or so, a window pops up and says it can't detect a device in Drive E: None of the options on this window respond, and after closing this window it throws me out of iTunes altogether and then I can't log back in without rebooting.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.
Im not sure if this is your issue, but it might be a bad connection. You might at times have the cable just right to work, and then it moves and losses that connection.
It would be easiest to test this if you have a second computer. Use the same cable on that computer and see if you get the same results. you can also use a different cable on your current computer and try that.

For iTunes, when it does that again, right click the bar on the bottom of your screen and select Task Manager. In there go to the Processes tab. In the list look for itunes and select it. Hit End Process and then try to open itunes again. (this is only a temp fix, not a permanent solution)

If that helps, then something happens with itunes and it got closed but never fully closed and since you can't run iTunes twice on the same computer it won't open.

I would also recommend you you uninstall iTunes and download a fresh copy and install that and try again.


----------

